# ???grow Journal????



## Freak420 (Aug 8, 2007)

how do i start a grow journal on this site...?? and i want to have it under my posts like highlighted so ppl can click on it how do i do that????


----------



## MarPassion (Aug 8, 2007)

For starting a grow Journal you go to the following forum: http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=25

Start a new thread to start a grow journal.

For a link to your grow journal under your post go here:
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/profile.php?do=editsignature


----------

